
Fort Awesome – Like Font Awesome But Better - jayfk
https://fortawesome.com/
======
spdustin
Ever since they started actively promoting their one-line embed (which
requires an e-mail address so you can receive your uniquely-identifiable embed
code, thereby associating every web site you build with your _actual email
address_ ), I've stopped using them in my classes.

It's not awesome to erode privacy and disingenuously say it's easier to use
their script, when they removed the actual easiest way, which referenced using
a public CDN.

[https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/9245](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/9245)

~~~
curried_haskell
It's still available on other public CDNs, though, for example:

[https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/font-
awesome/4.6.3/css/font-...](https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/font-
awesome/4.6.3/css/font-awesome.min.css)

